# The Neurobiology of Depression



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

For general info. http://www.sciam.com/1998/0698issue/0698nemeroff.html ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Eric, this is a very good article, thanks for posting the link.Fascinating that in future it might be possible to test for the differing markers for depression and have suitable differing treatments. I have always felt that there is something at the root of depression other than life experiences/self-perception etc and brain biochemistry. Obviously neurotransmitters play a big role, but now it seems other things do too, or other things mediate the neurotransmitters. I mean, platelets being involved in depression! Wow! It's great to finally read articles about it - validation/vindication - can't remember which is the right word.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

This is the most interesting article I have ever read because it talks so much about CRF and cortisol. I had elevated levels of cortisol(that is the substance thatr I recall) long ago. It was interesting too how the first class of antidepressants came about. Discoveries are always so inspiringThanks a lot for the article eric[This message has been edited by bonniei (edited 05-13-2001).]


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2001)

eric, bonnie, and others, i do have somewhat of a selfish interest in asking this, but I am curious about how easily this article is understood by a colledge graduate with no specialized training? you can bc responses rather than post them if you prefer. I am working on putting some information together on some of these complex issues for lay readers on neuropsych, ibs, and some other things. the whole health information industry seems to be in disarray and there is a lot of half-baked ahnd undigested stuff out on the internet and in supermarkets and newspapers, etc. On the other hand, I'm not always sure how understandable a good article like this is.tom


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Tom, I'm a postgrad with no medical training (just a lot of medical experience from chronic ill health!







- I'm an english lit/politics graduate. I found it easy to understand.susan


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Well to be frank with you the article was heavy in parts. It required a lot of concentration to visualize how neurotransmitters work. But with a bit of effort it was understood by me(not enough though that I can recall it completely). and I didn't read the whole article in one sitting because it was too much info. But it was very informative and worth the trouble. I have not taken a biology course since high school and not taken a psychology course ever but I consider myself fairly well read. My training is in Math.trbell you always say bc. You said that meant back channel. Do you mean e-mail? [This message has been edited by bonniei (edited 05-15-2001).]


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

oh please be sure to put your article on the BB. I would be very interested


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

HOLEY MOLEY Eric!!! That's the 3rd time I tried to "read" that article. I clearly don't have the brain cells to process this info. I'm scientific lingually deficient







What uptake/downtake that affects I have no earthly idea.







I'll keep trying!Yeah Tom any "remedial speak" you could interject here would be _really_ helpful!







And I went to college!!







BQYa know I've been thinking about my deficiency.......I *know* somedays I can process this kind of info alot easier than others. Like my deficiency isn't constant. That is why I leave stuff like this alone for awhile & keep going back to it at another time. Does anyone else find that or is it just me?







[This message has been edited by BQ (edited 05-15-2001).]


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2001)

it's not really a deficiency. I'm a psychologist and so one thing I know is intelligence. some people think visually and some verbally, etc. try drawing a picture.tom


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yes Tom!!! I definitely learn easier visually. I'm one of those gals that pull over & ask for directions & glaze over after about the 2nd turn! Now, give me a map & I'm all set!!! Yes I didn't think of it that way but I think you are right. Thanks! BQ


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

oh yes, some diagrams would have made it much easier for me to follow the article. Be sure to have some in yours trbell1


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Tom it would be great if you used your expertise and talked a little more how some people think more verbally and others more visually. I know I am visual for sure. In the old days with attacks though it would shoot to verbal and I have since changed that with very good success with my IBS. It could help others on this, verbal, versus visual.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2001)

actually, eric, that's an interesting research issue that's complicated to answer. I really don't have enough knowledge to answer it with certainty and I'm not sure anyone else does at this point in time. As you've found out for some people hypnosis works visually and for some verbally. this is related to the hemispheres of the brain. It's also possible that some people who have ibs have 'wiring' that's different than most other people (I'm sure there's some research on this). I think Mike probably has some opinions here. i think the people at UCLA are doing some research on this. The whole area is fairly new and all the research hasn't been done, so what I have to say on the issue is pretty speculative.tom


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2001)

this is some notes i made from the presentations taking place next week at DDW. all of the topics are relevent to hypnosis and neurobiology of depressionif anyone is interested in looking them up - there is a lot 'they' are still finding out.tom1 Motility pathophysiology Sunday, May 20 from 10:30 am to 5 pm in 161W-162W2. enteric neural circuits Georgia World Congress Center Room 257W 2:15 to 3:453. Functional GI disease: are subgroups meaningful? Monday, May 21 from 4-5:30 in Room 160W4. hormones and receptors Sunday 4 - 5:30 in 216-217E5. Brain-gut research 8:30 to 5: 262W and 263W6. mediacl treatments (Drossman) Tuesday 4 to 5:30 214E-215E7. Motility Wed. 8:30 am - 10:30 362W.


----------

